# «Ömür'le» aynı anlayış içinde



## sufler

Hello!
I'm translating the note at the back of a music single by Ömür Göksel. The piece is in the attachement, because I was too lazy to copy it here  I'm in the second paragraph now. The first one went smooth:


> For today, "Ömür Göksel" and "Sevemem Artık (I can't love anymore)" have already become two names that address to everyone's heart and spirit.


But I got stuck with the second paragraph. I figured out only the beginning and the ending:


> "Sevemem Artık" is so popular and enjoyed that...





> ... we couldn't help making new songs.



Can someone explain to me the meaning of the middle part "«Ömür'le» aynı anlayış içinde"? It seems to be something like _"within the same understanding with Ömür"_, but I can't get the sense... Anyone suggest a more understable translation, please?


----------



## shafaq

You got it right.
It means "being in an accord/harmony/concordance with Ömür ..."


----------



## sufler

Thanks  And what is the function of "aynı" here? It usually means "the same". Is _'le __aynı anlayış içinde _a fixed phrase that must be translated together, such an idiom?


----------



## Black4blue

sufler said:


> Thanks  And what is the function of "aynı" here? It usually means "the same". Is _'le __aynı anlayış içinde _a fixed phrase that must be translated together, such an idiom?



As you said, "aynı anlayış" means "the same understanding", but we cannot translate it like that, you know. So we need to use Shafaq's answer.


----------



## sufler

OK,_ the same understanding _= _accord_ in Turkish, right? If both the people have the same understanding of a case, they agree together  But one more thing, "Ömür" is written here between quotation marks, so I suppose it's not used here as the artist's name, but an album name. What a meaning does this phrase take if it is about a thing, not a person? You can't be in an accord with an album, I think


----------



## snoopymanatee

"Ömür" is the name of the singer, as you know; his name is *Ömür Göksel*. 

It is written in quotation marks to emphasise the singer, I guess. 

By the way, what kind of quotation mark is that? We don't use it, we use that one: *"*......*"* 

I suppose you have the album, is its name "Ömür"? I guess, it is not.


----------



## sufler

No, I have a single with two songs: _Ağlıyourmuşsun _and _Hasret tel oldu sazıma. _But I thought they mention some previous hits of him in the note at the back.


----------



## snoopymanatee

OK then, as far as I searched on net, Ömür Göksel does not have an album named "Ömür".

I guess you have his first extended-play which was on markets in 1972.

So, "Ömür" is his name, not one of his works.


----------



## sufler

Oh no, it is not an EP for sure. It's a normal SP, because it's played on 45RPM.


----------



## snoopymanatee

sufler said:


> Oh no, it is not an EP for sure. It's a normal SP, because it's played on 45RPM.




This is exactly what we call extended-play (45'lik in Turkish).


----------

